
Ask HN: Who here is learning to code? - mrburton
How are you staying motived? Do you code for 30 to 60 minutes a day? Do you find yourself sometimes losing motivation?
======
erikig
Who here isn't? I've been at it for 20+ years and I'm still learning to this
day.

~~~
iamnothere
Same! Just when you think you understand it all, there's always something new
left to discover.

------
mattbgates
Started getting into pure javascipt recently and didn't realize how powerful
and useful it is. It's not that I haven't used it before, but I relied more on
backend programming in which I just passed everything to the back rather than
understanding how much I could do on the frontend before I passed anything to
the back.

------
willnz
I try to spend at least 30 minutes a day. Ideally more, but consistency is key
– I find it much more beneficial to be looking at code on a daily basis,
rather than 'batching' it for one day a week or less.

------
quickthrower2
I’ve never lost motivation, but then I’ve never tried to just learn to code,
but rather I’d challenge myself to build something and learn enough to get
that thing done.

Of course sometimes you’ll be sick or tired or just want some fresh air. Or a
week or month off. That’s fine. If you set things up in your head so it’s more
of a hobby than a chore I think it will be a lot easier.

------
itsgonbetrouble
Try to find what you enjoy in coding, ex. learn what you want to make and what
you're interested in. P.S. find good ways to motivate yourself while coding, I
found that as strange as it sounds making money off RuneScape scripts got me
back into it after a long hiatus.

------
saluki
You'll always be learning. I've been coding since grade school and every day I
learn something while programming.

The best way to stay motivated is to take on tasks/projects that are
interesting/new something you haven't done before.

You'll learn a lot doing something beyond a tutorial and you'll want to work
on it/figure it out.

------
duiker101
I have been coding for now 15 years, I still feel like a complete noob and try
to assimilate new information every day. The way to keep yourself motivated is
to do something that you like. Solve a problem you actually have or create
something you want, and in the process try to use whatever it is you need to
learn.

